# Amazon Messes Up (to my benefit)



## masterofnull (Jan 18, 2018)

Amazon lost my package and told me they were sending a new one. Of course, being one day late, I demanded they send it with next day shipping. 

Well today, I was the lucky receiver of TWO 27" 4096 x 2160 monitors. 

Contact amazon and they say they have no record of the second screen.

Todays a good day...


----------



## fullauto2012 (Jan 19, 2018)

Huzahhh!!!


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 19, 2018)

I would still try to work with them to send the 2nd one back.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 19, 2018)

If they sent the second screen, they have a record of it.  But perhaps the person you talked to can't access that record.  Maybe that person is a little "inexperienced", maybe their systems are complex and hard to understand.  But eventually they will be able to find it, if they want to.


----------

